# Meaning of endoscopy finding



## 17987 (Aug 9, 2006)

Could anyone explain the meaning of the following endoscopy finding:"An irregular Z-line was noted at the gastroesophageal junction. The GE junction was located at 35 cm. A small hiatal hernia was found. Gastritis was found in the antrum."There were multiple biopsies obtained from a couple of areas and sent to pathology. Without bothering my doctor's office, I am curious what all of this means or doesn't mean.Thank you for any help you may be able to offer.Gonzo


----------



## 17987 (Aug 9, 2006)

Update on original posting on Aug 9th:The doctor left a message yesterday afernoon. The biopsy from the antrum/stomach is fine. Nothing to worry about. The biopsies from the GE Junction show a change in lining. I am curious if this is barrett's esophagus. I will call today to get results on pathology report. If anyone else has this diagnosis, could you either reply to my post for further explanation regarding the next step or to give me a heads up on what to expect. I am a 40 y/o woman. What I have read on this disorder is that normally men get it. Any post is appreciated. I feel worried, but then again, I feel like someone finally found what has been bothering me and I know now that I am not completely crazy.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hi GoonzoMy 53 year old sister was diagnosed with Barretts. She saw a doc who specializes in this condition and he said it is very rare for it to turn to cancer. He also said they make to much of a hype about it which in turn causes another condition anxiety becuase you are worried about it. May I ask what your symptoms are.thanks


----------

